# Cherry Barb vs Guppy question.



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello

I have 3 male cherry barbs and 3 guppies in my tank (1male 2 females). Lately I noticed that the tale of my guppy male is a little torn. I'm wondering if cherry barbs could do it ? I've read that cherry barbs are very peaceful community fish but my experience with barbs (specialty with tiger barbs) telling me that barbs in general not so community oriented. Any suggestions ?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

chances are either could be doing the nipping. ive seen guppies nip each other and ive seen cherries nip each other and ditto torwards other species. only thing is since guppies have much longer tails, it becomes tempting for most fish, like the cherries. would suggest more hiding spots like decorations or plants? that might help, or if the species are not cooperating together, seperation may be recommended.


----------

